# Average cost of living in sydney



## joekanga (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi I've got a job offer from australia,I'm in Dubai at the moment,living with my wife and 11 yr old daughter.im offered a job in Sydney,I will probably come alone to start off n then I'll bring my family within a year to join me.would a salary of say 50-60000$ a year do for me initially to live there?when my wife comes she will find a job for herself,that's no problem and what are the good school in Sydney where I can get an admission for my lil 1? Here in Dubai my daughter is goin to an o'level school British standard,will I get something similar there?her new school term starts in September here in Dubai. When does the new term start in Australia? 
It'll b a completely new place for us so a little help n guide will b highly appreciated..
Thanks in advance
Joe


----------



## drifting79 (Oct 19, 2011)

50 or 60 is good average income for Australia Sydney is he most expensive city to live in but you don't need to spend if you can avoid it I believe the rent is expensive in Sydney I live in Perth which is the next most expensive city


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

The highschool year runs from February to December, with the big summer holidays being in December and January. I don't know what a British standard school is. 
Here, students in highschool can choose to do: the normal highschool certificate of the state, the international baccalauréat (IB) or a TAFE based certificate for a specific trade. There is a mix of private/religious and state (public) schools.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Frankly I think you'd struggle on that income. If you were on your own you'd be fine but with a family it would be hard. Sydney is in the top ten most expensive places in the work to live. You're looking $500+++ weekly to rent a tiny apartment.


----------



## joekanga (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks so much for ur reply but I will b coming alone to Australia,start work and in a year or so will get my family to join me.then my wife also can look for a job there. I will b getting a 4-5-7 working visa,after how long will I turn a citizen of the country?and what r the taxes like as in how does it work there?
Thanks once again you guys really appreciate it
Cheers 
Joe


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Whilst you are on a 457 you will never become a citizen. You will always be a temporary resident who is tied to the sponsoring job. If you leave, get fired etc you need to find another sponsor in 28 days or leave the country.

To get citizenship[ you need to obtain permanent residency. Employers can sponsor you for this or you can apply independently if you, your job and skills qualify for it. 

Tax is complicated, but you'll be paying a hell of a lot more than you in Dubai! Whilst on a 457 you will get no support from the state in family benefits, you will also need medical insurance for the whole time.


----------



## joekanga (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank u shel but after 2 years won't i turn a permanent residence n after 4 yrs I can apply for citizenship?,I heard that not too sure though!!!!!!!!!
Just wanna get all the facts right before I decide to come
Thanks once again
Cheers
Joe.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

No you wont turn PR, you'll be eligible to apply for PR without undergoing a skills assessment if your employer is sponsoring you. Or you can apply now or as soon as you land in Aus if you do the skills assessment. You still need to meet all other requirements, ielts, age etc etc etc. And applying doesn't mean you will definitely get it and even if you do it can take a long time. Once you have it you can then start counting down to citizenship and the time on the 457 counts but you also must spend time as PR Australian Citizenship – Becoming an Australian Citizen


----------

